# Bigger Cajones than mine.....



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

That is interesting. Beautiful to see.

What do they do with the "hay"? Is that dry hay, or a different way to put up silage? Never seen anything like that before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I am also curious as to what is being picked up and how it is stored or fed.

Pretty neat.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's dry hay, stacked (piled) loose and uncovered. I can't tell, but that's either a live-bottom or dump wagon.

Duals all the way around look like a good investment/cheap insurance


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

A local BTO tried one of those (except bigger) a few years ago. It was a combination of a forage harvester and wagon. They used it behind a Fendt on farms where the trench was close to the hay to be chopped. Then they traded it on something more North American.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sure would take a long time to mow, rake and gather.

Regards, Mike


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

anyone notice the duals on the tractor? They look very lightweight and appear that they
can be installed without tools? Note the T-Bar on the hub of the duals.

73, Mark


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I wish they showed the wagon being unloaded. Is it something like a loaf baler that Hesston used to make?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Google "pottinger forage wagon"


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

glasswrongsize said:


> anyone notice the duals on the tractor? They look very lightweight and appear that they
> can be installed without tools? Note the T-Bar on the hub of the duals.
> 
> 73, Mark


They appear to be dual, but I think they are a single wheel made to look like a dual, notice how narrow each wheel is. The wagon too has dual. With that terrain it's the only way to go.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> Google "pottinger forage wagon"


I don't think it's a forage wagon, I think it's a dry hay wagon made especially for this terrain. In Europe some manufacturers have a line they call Alpine and it's designed for situations like this. It's found mainly in Switzerland, Austria, Slovenia and Italy. You couldn't really run a baler even a small sq and then how to pick up those bales.


----------



## Hayboy1 (Jul 19, 2008)

If you go to YouTube and search for, Italy Hills, you will see a bunch of this stuff. My sister was in Switzerland years ago and because of the steep terrain, they did it this way. They store it loose as well. I love the efficiency of them. Smaller acreage,but use every inch of it. Not sure if those outside duals are solid tires or why the size difference


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

It's a self loading forage wagon, the hay is put up loose a bit wet and dumped into a drying pit at the barn. After drying an overhead crane moves it to storage.

They can be used to put up silage as well but my understanding is the little ones in hill country aren't used for that so much.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Some guys around have a forage wagon that builds a big block of hay about 8x10x20. This like one giant big bale. The hay gets stored outside, some guys tarp it. They feed with a grapple type fork--grab a chunk, put it in a feed trough.

BTW: Nice, flat ground. Wonder how that works in hilly areas? 

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmoses said:


> Some guys around have a forage wagon that builds a big block of hay about 8x10x20. This like one giant big bale. The hay gets stored outside, some guys tarp it. They feed with a grapple type fork--grab a chunk, put it in a feed trough.
> 
> BTW: Nice, flat ground. Wonder how that works in hilly areas?
> 
> Ralph


I thought I saw some "bales" like that a few years ago. Too far to see for sure, but close enough that I made it out. Maybe that is what they were? I have been trying to figure it out since.... Looked like GIANT loaves of hay.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Probably something similar to these stacks? I think they are made with something called a stackwagon. We saw them when we were out around Jackson, WY a few years ago. I'm sure the guy was thinking "those must be city slickers who are lost and why are they standing around watching me". But really we were just interested to see hay handled so differently than we were used to.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Around here everyone called those breadloaf stacks. I think Hesston was one of the companies that made a stacker like that. Still a couple of guys that use them. Haybuster also used to make a stacker that made a round stack. The hay rotated around as new stuff was put on top. Not a very good idea as the round stack had a soft empty center for rain to soak right through all the way to the bottom. I never did see one of those work but they're some junked out ones still sitting in an old dealers lot off Hwy 2 south of Granville, ND.


----------

